# Rhooing



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc rhoo'd for the first time this weekend!! He is 3 now and I swear even though he has lots of weird noises I have never heard this one before. It's really funny ;D. 

And what provoked it in the first place? A fly on the wall that was too high up for him to reach :. And since then he has done it several times when I've been playing with him.

This fly obsession is a new thing too. He seems to have an endless number of tricks to surprise me with.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol. I've heard Mischa roo once or twice. I wish she'd do it more. 

Her favourite is the Chewbacca sound though. Crazy Kian can attest to this!


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

I keep trying to get Semper to do it, but he won't yet, good to know he still might. I'd love to have heard it!! Great fun!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley did that to me for the first time the other day while I was on the phone with my dad. He heard it and laughed. I was surprised. She makes so many silly noises but this was her first time and I haven't heard it since.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi makes all sorts of noises. Pretty sure he does the rhoo too. He likes to yawn VERY loudly. He whines and whimpers every once in a while. The rhoo is usually when he is whining/growling at the same time. I've heard that dogs only have like 10 noises, but I swear he has 1000.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if Rosie has done it or not--would I know it if I heard it? She does make some very weird noises if she is confined in her crate and knows that we're eating.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Mischa said:


> Lol. I've heard Mischa roo once or twice. I wish she'd do it more.
> 
> Her favourite is the Chewbacca sound though. Crazy Kian can attest to this!


I have heard this and it is the funniest and oddest noise I have ever heard.
Kian has rooed before but not in a while now. He does it when he is frustrated with us :


----------

